
How to redirect Nginx 400 Bad Request – No SSL certificate was sent [video] - PatrolX
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uo67pnAFSeQ
======
PatrolX
Anyone know why nginx error_page redirects don't work for this specific "400
Bad Request - No required SSL certificate was sent" error?

